# Do You Ever Feel Uninspired?



## beautybybee (May 1, 2008)

well lately i have been feaaling really ininspired... i have done a couple photoshoots wedding, youtube tutorials and all that good stuff but latley i cant do makeup..i have tried to do it on my self and i get half way into it and i look at myself and i feel and look so ugly...lol..im not looking for sympathy or anything i just have no idea whats going on..the makeup seems not to be coming out right..and i have been doing everything the same way as i have been for years...o'well i guess im in my own little depression..

thanks for reading my little thoughts

BEE


----------



## AngelaGM (May 1, 2008)

If you feel depressed it might help to talk with your primary physician. I am sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 1, 2008)

I'm sorry you feel that way. I've gone through phases like that, when I feel uninspired with my makeup. Maybe you should do a little experimenting with colors that you've never attempted before.


----------



## bulbul (May 1, 2008)

stop putting makeup for some time and start working on different hair style, it might inspire you.


----------



## Bec688 (May 1, 2008)

I understand how you feel *hugs* I think we all feel like this sometimes. Sometimes a change in your look can help re-inspire you. Have you thought of a different cut or colour with your hair? Or try out colours you wouldn't normally pick to do your make up? A new outfit. You'd be amazed how one of these small things can send you into inspirational mode.


----------



## Adrienne (May 1, 2008)

Ugh, i know what you mean. I remember when i used to fix myself up and feel like a goddess. Now everything just seems so BLAH. I feel so crappy and dont get as enthusiatic about makeup and really dont' look forward to it like i used to.

What I'm gonna do is start running a bit in the mornin. I used to this and I always felt great. I'm pretty sure this is what i'm missing. I want to try new looks out my norm. I'm really just stuck in a rut right now.


----------



## Johnnie (May 1, 2008)

I feel ya'. Somedays I can't seem to get it right either. Just like you said, you have the same routine and you're not doing anything different but it does come out looking like crap. I've been there and it sucks! When I start to feel this way I normally just take it all off and not wear any at all. That's sometimes though.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 1, 2008)

I would think no matter what type of artist you are you can become "blocked" or uninspired. I am sorry you feel so BLAH! I agree with what everyone else said as far as looking for inspiration. And if this does last a long time I also agree that you should talk to some one. Good luck!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 1, 2008)

try changing up the way you do makeup i know it is weird but sometimes i get that way with my make up and i try learning a new technique that i either end up loving a lot better or i go back to my old way and appreciate it that much more. it is proboably just a mini makeup rut


----------



## ViviD (May 2, 2008)

There have been a couple of times where I just changed up the routine in which I put on my make up. it kind of lets me experiment more, and opens up new doors. I also try to use make up in ways that aren't necessarily what they are meant for. For example, maybe try some lip make up as blush, etc.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 2, 2008)

Aaaawww My Bee!!!!!!!!!!!! I know how you feel girl You already know all my drama That I go throught &amp; that is enough to make me not in the mood for anything .even makeup &amp; I hate it but sometimes u just gotta take a deep breath , relax, &amp; kick back awhile it will come back to you ..Besides you know you got skills girl


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 2, 2008)

I have always been a big makeup buff but since I found out my dad had cancer a few days ago I haven't even bothered putting makeup on.


----------



## breathless (May 2, 2008)

i go through blocks of where i'll only put on mascara. lol


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2008)

Don't feel bad..... I get uninspired every single time I look at how bad my face looks when I put on makeup... Probably just a phase your going through and you'll snap out of it soon!!!


----------



## beautybybee (May 2, 2008)

thank you all for the advice.. i guess its because i have no time for me...but starting yesterday i give myself at LEAST an hour to get ready for the day..i put my girls to a nap and i get ready... i think i wasnt used to having all this pressure on me. you know with 2 girls 5 years old and a year old it can get kinda hard when your mans at work all day and its just you.......anyway thank you all so much

bee

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aaaawww My Bee!!!!!!!!!!!! I know how you feel girl You already know all my drama That I go throught &amp; that is enough to make me not in the mood for anything .even makeup &amp; I hate it but sometimes u just gotta take a deep breath , relax, &amp; kick back awhile it will come back to you ..Besides you know you got skills girl



lol...thanks momma i love you and miss you... yeah its hard i dont know how you do it..but were strong women...
i miss you


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 3, 2008)

I swear I've had hardly any amazing inspo in the past 2 weeks. I hate being uninspired.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2008)

I look at professional makeup artists' work, &amp; see that there are still techniques I can improve on &amp; learn. So, no. I definitely understand though. Have you tried looking at pictures of any of your favorite makeup artists' work? I love Alexis Vogel, &amp; artists who do similar types of makeup. That always inspires me to want to learn how to do false eyelashes, get the perfect smokey eye, make lips look full, make my foundation flawless, get big sexy hair, ect. I know it's not known to be classy, but I get inspired by the makeup done in Playboy (or sometimes even on pornstars).



It's just a fun look for me, maybe because I'm so shy &amp; my life is very different from that sexy, crazy world.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 4, 2008)

I

Quote:
look at professional makeup artists' work, &amp; see that there are still techniques I can improve on &amp; learn. So, no. I definitely understand though. Have you tried looking at pictures of any of your favorite makeup artists' work? I love Alexis Vogel, &amp; artists who do similar types of makeup. That always inspires me to want to learn how to do false eyelashes, get the perfect smokey eye, make lips look full, make my foundation flawless, get big sexy hair, ect. I know it's not known to be classy, but I get inspired by the makeup done in Playboy (or sometimes even on pornstars). It's just a fun look for me, maybe because I'm so shy &amp; my life is very different from that sexy, crazy world. She didnt really mean like uninspired like she has no techniques or no new looks to try out she basically just meant she feels down sometimes &amp; not in the mood to do makeup because of her busy life &amp; other responsibilities she has!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverGirl (May 4, 2008)

^ Oh I misunderstood. I'm sorry beautybybee. I hope things calm down.


----------



## glamadelic (May 15, 2008)

I'm going through this phase right now too... but the best thing to do I guess it just to keep trying~


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 20, 2008)

*hugs* i've definately been there. sometimes it helps to pull out an OLD favorite look, you know, the one you used to do all the time and it was brilliant?




Or I'll use all my favorite products that rarely get used cause I'm almost out. Good luck &lt;3 I wish I could help! I hate that feeling!


----------



## Tyari (May 21, 2008)

Oh gosh! I thought it was just me!!!!!!!!! No, you're not alone. I just try to draw inspiration from different sources... usually I will buy more makeup (which eerily seems to cure everything that ails me, LOL



, or look at magazine pics and try new looks... It might also mean that you're going through some sort of transition that is manifesting itself as depression but is really something more than that. I dunno... I feel like I'm with you, though.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you all for the advice.. i guess its because i have no time for me...but starting yesterday i give myself at LEAST an hour to get ready for the day..i put my girls to a nap and i get ready... i think i wasnt used to having all this pressure on me. you know with 2 girls 5 years old and a year old it can get kinda hard when your mans at work all day and its just you.......anyway thank you all so muchbee

I hope this was the solution. Lots of times , when you have no time for yourself, it is depressing. If it continues, you should consult with your doctor to see if it's a clinical depression. Good luck!! We are here for you!!


----------



## beautybybee (Jul 20, 2008)

i want to thank you all for your love and support...it really means alot knowing that im not the only one feeling like this..this whole situation has been a little but better...and now that i gave myself time i feel alot better too...

once again thank you all so much i really appreciate it..


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I get that way sometimes especially if I have been breaking out a lot, I just feel like there is nothing I can do to look good again. I understand your frusteration. I am in a rut right now, I used to be able to do soo many things with my makeup look, now I just feel boring and blah.


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get that way sometimes especially if I have been breaking out a lot, I just feel like there is nothing I can do to look good again. I understand your frusteration. I am in a rut right now, I used to be able to do soo many things with my makeup look, now I just feel boring and blah. yes its hard alot pf people dont understand and think were like this just cuz we want attention but that is soooooo not the case...
ive been feeling a little bit better..


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm...I can definitely relate w/ feeling like you're stuck in a rut. It's not so much my makeup, it's just with my general appearance. I won't cut my hair because I only like it long, I'm not coloring it any time soon because it's really dark right now and I don't want to badly damage it, so what is there left for me to do besides plastic surgery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />? I try different things when it comes to my makeup, but overall I really just feel blah with my appearance. It's not really something I'd bother telling anyone in my life though since I'm sure they'll think I'm fishing for compliments just waiting for someone to say "but you look fine the way you are!"

I hope you find something that will get you out of your rut



.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel like that a lot. I think what you need to do is persevere and keep trying new things and eventually you'll push through this artists block. You might try something and think that it sucks and then think about a way to make it look better and then your ideas will start coming out.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks girls yeah im down hill again... im stuck big time and im glad that im not the only one going through this...and that alot of you can relate to me and give me reasurance.

you guys rock thanks so much

i try to get ready everyday but i cant pull myself to do it..i dont know why im neer satisfied with my makeup i cant seem to ever find anything to wear..its fustrating sometimes..

you know i had my daughter like a year and a half ago and i think im going through the baby depression now because since then i have gained at least 30 pounds if not that and im assamed of my body...

sorry for blabing on im going now..


----------

